# Kamiki the Pikachu



## Oracle (Jul 9, 2011)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: The same as a normal Pikachu's. Fluffy.
- Eye color: Blue.
- Other features: Kamiki is slightly chubby due to doing a lot more eating than battling!
She has a 'heart shaped' (see linked picture) tail due to her being Female.

Behavior and Personality:
Kamiki loves cuddles and Pecha Berries, both of which her trainer has a lot of.
She enjoys lying down and being adored, which seems to happen a lot, being a fluffy, chubby Pikachu.
She doesn't battle often but when she is annoyed, she won't hesitate to Volt Tackle whoever is at fault.
Notably, most of her levels were obtained by Rare Candies.

Moves: Volt Tackle, Thunderbolt, Surf, Bite

Dislikes: Thunderstones, tail being pulled, her friends being hurt or threatened


Pictures:
Kamiki (This wan't drawn for me; just edited)
Kamiki with Tier
Kamiki with Raijin

History:
Kamiki, before she was Kamiki, had once been made to work in an Electricity Plant. She was an Electric Pokemon without a trainer. It was her duty to help out the community.
The little Pikachu, with her unique blue eyes, hated working there. It tired her out and at the end of the day she never had any power left. 
It was building up inside her... As was her secret. She could speak. Not "_Pika Pika, Pika pi_" like all the other Pikachu working in the Plant, but real, human speech, the same as _Team Rocket's Meowth._
One day, after working for hours and hours, day after day, moth after month, She had enough. She stopped working. She yelled, "I'm sick of this work! I want to be _free!_"

Now, of course, this did the adverse effect to what she wanted, and her actions had consequences. 
She was immediately taken to work in a Pokemon Circus. She was locked in a cage and was forced to work there for several years.
One night, a nekomimi boy with grey and red hair, and eyes to match, saw the little Pikachu in her cage, crying. She spoke to herself quietly in English.
The boy rested his band on the bar of the cage. "Hello," he spoke, "My name is Raijin..." He frowned. "They... They've locked you here, huh."
He took a sad, deep breath. "What's your name?" The Pikachu eyed the boy, staring at his ears. "I don't have one." She wiped a tear from her eyes.
He was silent for a long time. "I want to free you." He ran off, and came back with several items to try and pick the lock.
The door on the cage swung open. Raijin and the Pikachu's eyes met. "Can I... Catch you? I promise it won't be like all this. I promise I will take care of you." The Pikachu nodded slowly, as Raijin got a Pokeball from his bag, lightly pressing it against her fur to capture her.
Bringing her back out, she looked at him curiously. "Do I get a name? I'm your Pikachu, after all." He nodded, closing his eyes, thinking. "... Your name is Kamiki."

The two formed a bond, and they became a good team. They went back to where he was from, Furries Den. Raijin always lavished Kamiki with cuddles and Pecha Berries. When he was away, everyone in the Den gave things Kamiki. She was popular; the adorable little Pikachu. However some people tried to feed her things that made her sick, and sometimes up to 8 Rare Candies in a day! Kamiki didn't feel well at all. When Raijin found this out, he had her learn Volt Tackle. He said, "You're only allowed to accept Pecha Berries, and only up to 2 Rare Candies a day. ... Oh, and human food is okay. If someone gives you something you don't want, Volt Tackle them." She nodded and smiled. She liked when Raijin taught her new moves. And this was her favorite.

On a calm day in the Den, Kamiki spotted a Marill. She watched him quietly, but he noticed her. She quickly apologized, but he said it was fine.
The Marill's name was Pikablu. He had this certain aura about him that made her want to be friends, but she was often too shy to talk to him.
He was also too shy; so they rarely spoke. They both thought they were wasting each other's time. As it turned out, they both really wanted to be friends! 
Once they learnt this about each other their friendship finally started to grow. Kamiki adored Pikablu. He understood her the best out of anyone in the den. Aside from Raijin, he was her favorite person.

They started to consider each other best friends. They almost completed each other. 
Kamiki was starting to distance from Raijin and the Den. So together, Pikablu and Kamiki made their own place.
They called it Blue Haven. It was often an empty place, but when Pikablu was there with Kamiki it often filled with happy people.
Kamiki went to the Den less and less, preferring the solitude of the Haven.
She often felt lonely when Pikablu wasn't there with her; and those were the times she would return to greet her old friends.



Favorite food: Pecha Berries
Favorite location: Blue Haven
Favorite weather: Warm, sunny days.


Trainer: Raijin
Best Friend: Pikablu (a male Marill)



_I use Kamiki in actual chatroom roleplay. This explains why the descriptions of 'Furries Den' and 'Blue Haven' were a bit of a struggle. They're chats._


----------

